# Puppy Paws and Pavements!



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Piper got the last of her Jabs last Friday and I was informed that she could be taken out for Walks on Monday, so after a very long Weekend I took her out at around 12:30 for a small "Round the Block" Walk.

She was hesitant at first, I put that down to being in the Open for the first time, she gave a a "Quizzical Look" when we left our Garden, "Are we going somewhere New"?

It was very windy, but she followed/lead me around with no apparent problems!

Later on we went out for the same Walk, on Tuesday we went for a longer Jaunt, around 1/4 Mile, mostly Fields, but some Pavement, at about the Halfway Stage she started to hold back and whimper slightly, so I caved in and carried her for a while, she was then OK to carry on Home!

When we got back I noticed she was Licking all Paws, one at a time, then she would lift her Left Front Paw off the Floor! I had a close look, could see no Abrasions or Cuts, but decided to Wash her Paws and have another Closer look, again no Damage Apparent, but she was still tending to "Tread Lightly" and Licking each Paw in turn! 

Now into "Panic Stage, Def-Con Two", I called our Vet and after describing the "Symptoms" she asked "Is this the first time, Puppy has been out?" Obviously the Answer was "Yes"

I/We have had experience of Dogs before, but I have never come across needing to "Break a Dogs Paws In" before we can take them for Long Walks and I am now feeling rather Ashamed and Guilty in finding out that I have hurt my "Baby" though inadvertently, by taking her out for what should have been a great Bonding Experience for both of us!

Has anyone else come across this Situation? And what can I do about it?


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Why is this Post "Awaiting approval before being displayed publicly"?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some members share ip addresses with past spammers. When this happens our spamware catches it. Then one of the 3 volunteers on the forum, has to approve the post. We are not on here 24/7, so it can take a few hours for us to approve a post. I try to check in a few times a day.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

texasred said:


> Some members share ip addresses with past spammers. When this happens our spamware catches it. Then one of the 3 volunteers on the forum, has to approve the post. We are not on here 24/7, so it can take a few hours for us to approve a post. I try to check in a few times a day.


Thanks for that, does that mean you suspect that I have a IP Address than falls foul of your Spam ware?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes.
Some spammers can have quite a few IP addresses. One spammer in particular has over 30, that I'm aware of. The spamware just knows the ip address has been marked as spam in the passed. It does not differentiate between members. I can ask if someone higher up the food chain (Tech) if anything can be done to fix the problem, without unleashes tons of spammers.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As far as puppies, and pavement. 
I don't take my puppies for walks on hard surfaces. I want to protect their joints. We wear $200 pairs of shoes, to cushion our feet, and joints. Dogs don't have that luxury. Instead I only walk, run and play with them natural surfaces outside. The natural surfaces will toughen up the pads over time.
Find some trails, and grassy areas to take your pup. Save the sidewalks for when your pup is a little older. 

Mushers Secret is what I use on my dogs pads for certain areas. It's a wax that helps create a barrier between your dog's pads, and the surface.


----------

